# New guy



## Slick vic (Nov 6, 2020)

Hey guys I?m new here glad to be in the forum was wondering how to use juice pal I?ve gotten there stuff before from someone but am looking to place my own order thank you


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 6, 2020)

Welcome to IMF.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 6, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Nov 6, 2020)

Welcome,,,,,


----------



## Drugsgear (Nov 7, 2020)

Welcome to IMF??
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## ordawg1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Welcome ~


----------



## domestic-supply (Nov 10, 2020)

*You`re welcome!*


----------



## Pcushion (Nov 15, 2020)

Welcome to IMF brother. Let me know if you need anything.


----------

